# Kernel panic FreeBSD 10 encrypted ZFS



## sprock (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,

I installed FreeBSD 10 on a laptop yesterday.  All seemed OK but today, while installing texlive-full from packages, the system locked.  Attempting to reboot I get this:

```
GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p4.eli created
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 256
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...


Fatal double fault:
eip = 0xc0d470f0
esp = 0xe3e4dff8
ebp = 0xe3e4e01c
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
panic: double fault
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc0af6f12 at kdb_backtrace+0x52
#1 0xc0abce21 at panic+0x121
#2 0xc0f973eb at dblfault_handler+0xab
```

The kernel is GENERIC.

Any help in fixing this would be most appreciated.

Thanks,
sprock


----------

